# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal teman2 Hobies

## Jojokoiku

Salam kenal buat Temang2 Hobies,nama saya Jojo n saya belom lama terjun ke Hobies Koi jd mohon bingbingannya kepada teman2 senior semuanya yg ada d sini ya n semoga perkoian Indonesia bisa berkembang dengan lebih baik lagi dan semangkin d kenal oleh para penghobies manca negara....amin

----------


## interisti

salam kenal om jojo, welcome to koi's

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om welcome to kois

----------

